# 168g HD Reef Build



## jmb

Hi Everyone,

I'm in the midst of building a 168 gallon reef. When deciding on what size of tank to build I thought I like the shape of a widescreen TV, now the ratio isn't exact; but I think it seams fairly close. I also wanted something deep so I could have more freedom for aquascaping

I plan to have an LPS dominated reef with SPS on the crest of the rock work. When aquascaping I wanted to have lots of space for livestock at the front of the tank, but space for coral at the same time. The dream right?.... The configuration I decided was to have a "lagoon" like sand bed leading toward the back of the tank to increase the depth perception. I also created some caves, arches and channels so livestock can have personal space and places to rest. Oh, and to hide from the sharks!...Just joking..I have a problem to pick on that issue I will mention in another post. Back to the build.

The tank was custom made by NAFB. I chose to go with starphire glass; I know there are mixed opinions on its use but from what I saw on other members tanks I think it is worth it. It is also eurobraced with 3" starphire too. It has a durso overflow with 1" return and 1.5" drain.

*Set-up*
Tank: 54x30x24 168g
Sump: 36X24x20 74g
Standine frame with Walnut cabintry
Return Pump: SRO Water blaster 5000
Skimmer: SRO 3000 with Bubble blaster pump
Powerhead: Ecotech MP40w ES
Heater: Eheim Jager

So that's where it is at for the time being. I was trying to get the set-up complete during the summer so I could have bought frags next week, but I can't, can of disappointed. Still going to go though and check it out, maybe I will win something in the raffles!

Updates will be posted as they are completed.


----------



## jkoot

Wow looks great! I like the dimensions of the tank! and the aquascape.

Looking forward to updates!


>jason


----------



## kamal

this is going to be an interesting build


----------



## sig

did you fill it with water first and left it for a few days? Looks like stupid question, but believe me it is not

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

What Greg said. 

And my only suggestion is about the rock work. I did the same type of setup for my 20g and a few fish decided to chase a crab and pushed the rocks a bit then the rocks hit the front glass and broke apart one of my hammers.

I love the size of the tank and I can't wait for it to be in full effect.


----------



## Flexin5

Beautiful tank, i like the dimentions.


----------



## tom g

*tank*

awesome start cant wait to see more deff following this thread great job...


----------



## jmb

sig said:


> did you fill it with water first and left it for a few days? Looks like stupid question, but believe me it is not


Hey, I haven't filled it with water yet I have to set my RODI system up still. After the water was in I was going to add the salt for the initial fill. What are the main benefits of letting the RODI water sit?


----------



## jmb

altcharacter said:


> What Greg said.
> 
> And my only suggestion is about the rock work. I did the same type of setup for my 20g and a few fish decided to chase a crab and pushed the rocks a bit then the rocks hit the front glass and broke apart one of my hammers.
> 
> I love the size of the tank and I can't wait for it to be in full effect.


The base of the rocks and the high pieces that look like they are doing a balancing act have been secured with TLF epoxy. Before I epoxied them I made sure they were balanced. Do you think it will be fine in that case, does any area look risky? I tried to keep it from being to close to the glass.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sig

jmb said:


> Hey, I haven't filled it with water yet I have to set my RODI system up still. After the water was in I was going to add the salt for the initial fill. What are the main benefits of letting the RODI water sit?


fill the tank, before doing anything. There is always bad possibilities...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb

Ya leaks would be scary. I already filled the overflow section to test the bulkheads. When I fill the tank I will do it slowly and watch for leaks too.


----------



## rickcasa

jmb said:


> Hey, I haven't filled it with water yet I have to set my RODI system up still. After the water was in I was going to add the salt for the initial fill. What are the main benefits of letting the RODI water sit?


Reasons I can think of...most obvious is to check for leaks; then to test for phosphates leaching from the rocks. Another is to check for floor deflection from the weight of the tank even if you checked your floor's load bearing capacity.

Set up is looking great!


----------



## sig

jmb said:


> Ya leaks would be scary. I already filled the overflow section to test the bulkheads. When I fill the tank I will do it slowly and watch for leaks too.


Actually, you never fill just the overflow completely. Always a chance that it can get out of the place from the pressure.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb

rickcasa said:


> Reasons I can think of...most obvious is to check for leaks; then to test for phosphates leaching from the rocks. Another is to check for floor deflection from the weight of the tank even if you checked your floor's load bearing capacity.
> 
> Set up is looking great!


I am using marco rock, which I know isn't absent from bio matter. If it does leach phosphates, do you think I should use a product like Phosban or do a few large water changes over the course of a few weeks?

The floor will be no problem as this is in the basement; I would be very nervous with the weight on the main floor! Thanks for the pointers.



sig said:


> Actually, you never fill just the overflow completely. Always a chance that it can get out of the place from the pressure.


I just filled above the bulkheads by an inch, I had the same concern you mentioned with not having a counter pressure.


----------



## rburns24

I use GFO from BRS. It's not too agressive and seems to get the job done.


----------



## fesso clown

jmb said:


> Hey, I haven't filled it with water yet I have to set my RODI system up still. After the water was in I was going to add the salt for the initial fill. What are the main benefits of letting the RODI water sit?


If you do the leak test with just RODI you aren't "wasting" salt.

I think your rock work looks awesome! Fantastic dimensions on that tank!

GFO is the way to go!


----------



## explor3r

Your aquascape rocks!!! What an exciting stage nothing better than upgrading and starting a new reef everytime you do it you do it better.
Keep us post and we want pictures


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Your aquascape rocks!!! What an exciting stage nothing better than upgrading and starting a new reef every time you do it you do it better.
> Keep us post and we want pictures


always agree with Alex. specially on: " and starting a new reef every time you do it you do it better."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb

Alex's set-up was much inspiration. Chose the same pump and skimmer as his too. When I saw his in person I knew a deeper tank and marco rock was the route to go. Haven't seen the Frag Cave in a long time, will have to go for more inspiration.

On another note; I installed a brass compression Tee to a faucet line for the RODI unit, the valve screws in to the tee and then I would attach the 1/4" line. The valve was wrapped three times with plumbers tape and still has a slight leak. Do you guys think it needs wrapped more or is something wrong with it?


----------



## rburns24

Three wraps doesn't seem like a lot. Maybe try 5-7.


----------



## jmb

rburns24 said:


> Three wraps doesn't seem like a lot. Maybe try 5-7.


Silly instructions, what do I need those for when I have everyone here! 

That was the trick, the packet said three times so I guess more is better. RODI water here we come.


----------



## jmb

*Overdue Updates!*

These photos are over 8 weeks old now. I will try to bring my build on the thread up to speed over the next week so it can be up to date.

The lighting is different in the pictures as I was dialing it in to see what looked best. What I have it set at now is different then what is shown.

More photos to follow; stay tuned!


----------



## explor3r

Ok Im tune waiting for pictures


----------



## 12273

I absolutely love the rock work! Amazing!

I love to see people's ideas. They always seem better than mine LOL.

I love the way the rock has caves and the small pieces in the sand leading up to the glass. Looks so natural 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liz

Great aquascaping!!


----------



## jmb

aquaman1 said:


> I love the way the rock has caves and the small pieces in the sand leading up to the glass. Looks so natural
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My plan for the pieces leading up to the glass is to place zoas and palys. Then on the other side I will have a variety of hammers, torches and frogspawn.


----------



## 12273

Can't wait to see it. Love it already and gives me inspiration for my next tank 

Sent from iphone using Tapatalk and auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## 10G

Clean, looks great. Subbed.


----------



## jmb

*Lighting*

So here is a little info on my lighting.

I have the Orphek Atlantik V2. It is controllable by my Android device, the previous model had a plug in controller, but the wireless functionality is much better in my opinion.

The fixture produces a wide variety of colours as you can control 4 channels individually. It has a variety of blue wavelengths, phosphorus coated red diodes producing a wide range, uv/violets and wide range of whites.

So far I have been happy with the fixture, strength wise I have it peaking at 50% intensity on the blues.

It gives good coverage on the tank. The single fixture plus my aquascaping created some low light spots; which I was hoping for because I want to add some low light corals later on too. I plan on measuring the par of the light at different locations throughout the tank; I will post the results when I have them.

I attached some photos of the fixtures and the app on my droid for reference.


----------



## Taipan

*Word of the Day:*

AWESOME!!! 

I'm glad you like the lights  . I love mine. Loving the look of the setup so far.


----------



## jmb

explor3r said:


> Ok Im tune waiting for pictures


Pictures of the good stuff as promised!

Picture 1-2: Red Cynarina ( Seams to have metallic hues. Awesome pieces, goes from 4" to 7" at peak light!)

Picture 3: Neon Green Bubble

Picture 4: Golden Torch

Picture 5: Green Tipped Torch


----------



## jmb

*New brain coral!*

So I came across this brain coral and it had an interesting shape almost like the Batman "bat". The colour in the shop was mild, but when I brought it home it really popped under the Atlantik.

On a side note, I started dosing Kent Coralvite and the corals have respond very well. I have seen better colour and good expansion from the chalices.


----------



## Bayinaung

nice tank man. You're going to be making a lot of shops happy filling this up! 

huge sump too. where are you hiding the sump.. in another room or at the bottom?


----------



## jmb

Bayinaung said:


> nice tank man. You're going to be making a lot of shops happy filling this up!
> 
> huge sump too. where are you hiding the sump.. in another room or at the bottom?


Thanks Bayinaung hasn't been much activity on my thread lol. Must get better at aquarium photography to get interest!

The sumps just over 60 gallons, obviously not the full amount. It's divided between the skimmer compartment and a return compartment. All is housed under the stand.

I will post some pictures of the sump and plumbing at a later date.


----------



## explor3r

Thats a nice brain it looks amazing!!!


----------



## jmb

Thanks Alex. I need to swing by; saw some nice blastos on your site!


----------



## jmb

*New Blonde Naso Tang*

Purchased this beauty from Reef Boutique a few weeks ago. Strong eater and gets along well with the two clowns. Being careful with the feedings to control increased bio-load. He just started picking pellets off the sand he misses, now I don't have to collect them with baster.

I am hoping he will develop streamers; I'll keep my fingers crossed!

P.S. Will try to get a better photo, it was taken from an iphone 5.


----------



## FragCave

jmb said:


> Purchased this beauty from Reef Boutique a few weeks ago. Strong eater and gets along well with the two clowns. Being careful with the feedings to control increased bio-load. He just started picking pellets off the sand he misses, now I don't have to collect them with baster.
> 
> I am hoping he will develop streamers; I'll keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> P.S. Will try to get a better photo, it was taken from an iphone 5.


Thats a beauty indeed, Colin has really healthy fish..


----------



## rburns24

It's been a while. How are you liking the Orphek Atlantik V2?

-


----------



## jmb

rburns24 said:


> It's been a while. How are you liking the Orphek Atlantik V2?
> 
> -


Didn't see your message till today. Never got a email when you posted  .

It has been very good. I don't have any complaints. The controller has been very accurate and it has good spread. No issues with disco effect and I can actually see the colour of the fish, they are not blacked out from the LED's. No overheating issues and the power unit is quite.

I only have 1 unit right now and would definitely buy another when I need it.


----------



## rburns24

Sounds very good. I like the fact that the LED's are spread out over 8", rather than having little pucks like a lot of brands.

--


----------



## jmb

I have a variety of new pieces in the tank, adding slowly to find a sweet spot for each piece. It truly can be difficult to keep a mix tank with everything happy and I haven't even ventured into SPS yet!

Want to get more acans, the growth has been very good which is evident by the number of babies acans in the third pic. For those on the edge about using cyclop-eeze, the corals have responded very positively.


----------



## rburns24

-

That 3rd pic with all the small ones around the edge is unreal. Seems acans and Orphek 
Atlantic fit together quite well.

-


----------



## jmb

*Coral Id?*

A newer piece. It was showing some good polyp extension and thought I would share. I think it is a favites of some sort if anyone knows what it is that'd be great.


----------



## jmb

Updates!

Added a new fish to the display after it being in quarantine. A beautiful Desjardini Sailfin Tang, the Blonde Naso and it get along very well luckily. It's eating the occasional pellets that get past the Naso and is chowing down on Nori and brine. Size it's about 4" long. 

Some new coral pieces added were an interesting blasto colony and acan colony, both taking well. 

When I added the blasto shown in picture, I added a purple blasto with neon centres; it was the second of it's kind added within a year and it failed to live in the tank again. It was positioned amongst other blasto that are flourishing; if any one has any insight to why this may be please chime in!


----------



## rburns24

-
Nice looking sailfin.
-


----------



## explor3r

rburns24 said:


> -
> Nice looking sailfin.
> -


Agree he is pretty


----------



## jmb

explor3r said:


> Agree he is pretty


Thanks guys, glad you think he's as pretty as I do!


----------



## jmb

Couple of photos to share of new trachyphyllia's.

I won't begin to give some crazy names but two of them have many colours, let's say with splash's of rainbow; but not full blown ones! (I wish I had) 

One with a typical shape and the other almost a flat oval. The third has very rich tones of purple and pink with a very vibrant neon green on the bottom and centre.


----------



## jmb

New Aussie Dragon Soul. Hope it likes its new home, because I sure do.


----------



## rburns24

-
How's is the tank doing, Justin. Need an update .
-


----------

